# New Users - Where are you based?



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been having a nose through the list of people newly registered on the site and virtually everyone leaves their location off of their initial registration. It would be good to know where everyone is to see how many local TT's we have. Might help getting people along to some of the meets etc.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Huskey123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, I live in wiltshire about 30 mins from bristol, I see there is a meet in Bristol on a regular basis, so hopefully get to the next meeting, live within 10 minutes of castle combe so always go to the meeting there.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I can find my details, but cant find any link to add specifics like location.....
Stockport, Manchester BTW


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Trev Williams said:


> I can find my details, but cant find any link to add specifics like location.....
> Stockport, Manchester BTW


Go to *'User Control Panel' *and look in the *'Profile'* tab!


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

I have put this in my profile, and also in an earlier post - but I am based just outside Lincoln but tend to spend most of my time up and down the country so a meet anywhere would be good :lol:

Tom


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out the events section!

Lots on in the coming weeks and months!


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm from Romford, Essex 

Ive looked for local meets and found one but the location is TBC, so still might be some distance from me.

I belong to another Forum and they have reguler meets and have found their forum a lot easier to navigate through... for example

They would have a folder on the main board index - Regional Area Forums - then they would have Sub folders listed such as - North East, Yorkshire and The humber, north west, central, east of england, london and the south east etc etc and they post there meets in there and anything to do with that particular area that would interest people, they also have there Regional Rep forum names under there too and they are much easier to find & being like that may get more people attending meets...

Just an idea [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in Lancashire but that does not help much really as I don't own a TT yet, my target is May 09 but I don't plan on moving before then though


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

When Nem was running TT-Arena the forum had a user map which showed the location of a member if they had entered a location on the map.

It may be worth a PM to Nem to see if it is possible on here.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in Reigate. Trev had it right in that it wasn't easy to find where you put your Location. Eventually figured it out though. I know there are two other TTs within about 300 metres of where I live - hopefully someone knows somewhere better/closer to have my car serviced and generally tended to than Epsom Audi.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Trev Williams said:
> 
> 
> > I can find my details, but cant find any link to add specifics like location.....
> ...


Sorry Noobish i know but I cant find the users controll panel, hense i guess not being able to update the profile in the first place [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Top left hand corner under board index.


----------



## NONO54 (Feb 22, 2009)

ATLANTA GA


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

Trev Williams said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Trev Williams said:
> ...


If you drive round to mine I could show you


----------



## phawx (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, I'm from Hong Kong... I guess I won't be attending many local meets over there in the UK?

I've heard countless times from Jeremy Clarkson that you guys over there are the leading buyers of our cars, so I guess this is the best place for me to find information on them!! 

Anyways I'll post another introduction post with pics of my all-stock grey MK2 when I get home. Nice to meet you all, and hope to learn a lot from you guys! Cheers...


----------

